# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  4Core1333-GLAN - как лучше установить память?

## rUffi

Мама 4Core1333-GLAN, сейчас стоит 2 плашки памяти (DDR2) по 1 гигу в 1 и 3 слоте (как советует производитель). Планирую увеличить до 4 гиг (т.к. стоит ХП, на большее увеличить не получается, а наличие ХП - принципиально).

Вопрос: как лучше купить еще 2 плашки по гигу и поставить во все 4 слота или купить одну плашку на 2 гига, и в какой тогда последовательности ставить? Вопрос цены не стоит, т.к. разница в цене -копейки. Интересует именно с точки зрения оптимальности с технической точки зрения.

Заранее благодарю за ответы!

---------- Post added at 12:47 ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 ----------

Да, и еще один вопрос вдогонку, как правильно выбрать память для покупки? Если ли разница в том, какая уже память стоит? Если да, то вот описание тех плашек, которые уже есть:
     SMBus address	0x50
     Memory type	DDR2
     Module format	Regular UDIMM
     Manufacturer (ID)	Corsair (7F7F9E0000000000)
     Size	1024 MBytes
     Max bandwidth	PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
     Part number	VS1GB667D2
     Number of banks	2
     Data width	64 bits
     Correction	None
     Nominal Voltage	1.80 Volts
     EPP	no
     XMP	no
     AMP	no
JEDEC timings table	CL-tRCD-tRP-tRAS-tRC @ frequency
     JEDEC #1	3.0-3-3-9-11 @ 200 MHz
     JEDEC #2	4.0-4-4-12-15 @ 266 MHz
     JEDEC #3	5.0-5-5-15-19 @ 333 MHz

----------

